# Modification To A Modification



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I tried to copy and paste the " Falcon Starship " I posted on Oct. 2, 2012 but couldn't for some reason. Anyone wanting to see that frame will have to go back and check it out.

I removed the Falcon and replaced it with one of Roger's rotating heads. It's a lot more versatile and I can shoot just about anything I like.

The picture shows it set up with red 2050 tubes and like all the others fun to shoot.

Thanks for looking. Stay safe and don't forget to wear your safety glasses.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one, what kind of ammo are you shooting?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Right now I'm shooting 3/8" steel but with all the different bands and tubes I can set this Starship with I can shoot just about any ammo I want.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice, any ideas of the speeds with 3/8 and the single 2050?


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

COOL


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I had some .040 latex left from my testing and although I don't like it as much as the .030 I figured I'd try some on this frame.

Cutting it 7/8" wide and 7 3/8" fork to pouch, at my 37" draw sent the 5/16" and 3/8" steel flying with very respectable results. When these finally go, I'll cut some .030 and see how I like it....should be even better than the .040.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a nice meat and potatoes shooter right there


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Curious, I very much wanted one of Rogers starships but waited too long to pull the trigger and now he has retired. Did you get the head separately or did you scavenge it? I really want a rotating head starship. The Fireant in particular. I have some woodworking skills though I don't have access to my equipment now.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that is a clean looking starship!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

truthornothing.....PM sent


----------

